# Can you tell me what this song is?



## rustar

I heard it on TV but i don't know what this song is. Can someone tell me the song's name. I want to play it...

Thank's for your help!!


----------



## LordBlackudder

never heard it before.

sounds like role up and ride on rosie from playdays.


----------



## Polednice

LordBlackudder said:


> never heard it before.
> 
> sounds like role up and ride on rosie from playdays.


Hahahaha!! Now there's a blast from the past! I'm surprised but I can still remember the words!


----------



## rustar

I heard someone play it on the piano, i think it is a Piano classical (no lyric, just melody). Please help me to find it's name!!!


----------

